# Rules of Forming Russian Patronymics



## wonlon

Hi,

Is there any quick online reference to the stresses of Russian names, patronymics and surnames?

I have searched for a while but failed to find a good one.

Thanks so much if you can help!!!


----------



## Maroseika

You can find Russian names with stresses here: http://www.gramota.ru/slovari/info/petr/
There are also dictionaries of the surnames, but I have never seen any stresses there.
As for the patronymics, I don't think such dictionaries exist, because they are formed accoridng to the rules and the stress can be easily deduced in most cases.


----------



## wonlon

Thanks a lot.

This site looks helpful.
I type иван and find that the search results include stress of patronymics.

Why I want to know the stress on patronymics is because sometimes the stress shifts, for example:
*Пётр,* -а, _м._ Стар. форма имени Пётр (см.).
_Отч._: Петрович, Петровна.

1. But are these kinds of stress shifts only rare?

2. Further question 1: Дмитрий has its patronymic as Дмитр*и*евич, but Василий change its ending to a soft sign and makes Васил*ь*евич. What is the rule here?

3. Further question 2: Никита has its patronymic Никит*ична* but Илья has Иль*инична*, when do we use* -ична*and when *-инична*?

Спасибо!


----------



## cyanista

*Moderator note*

I have renamed the thread into "Rules of Forming Russian Patronymics" to reflect the course of the discussion. Please note that website research questions are out of scope of this forum and concentrate on the above subject.

Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Maroseika

wonlon said:


> 1. But are these kinds of stress shifts only rare?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is rather rare. In addition to Петр I can remember only Лев - Львович. Usually the stress remains like in the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Further question 1: Дмитрий has its patronymic as Дмитр*и*евич, but Василий change its ending to a soft sign and makes Васил*ь*евич. What is the rule here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Usually the stem и changes to jota in the combination of the soft consonant + ие (ие > йе):  Василий - Василиевич - Васильевич, Арсений - Арсениевич - Арсеньевич.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Further question 2: Никита has its patronymic Никит*ична* but Илья has Иль*инична*, when do we use* -ична*and when *-инична*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, please note it is pronounced -ишна (not -ична).
> As for your question, these patronymics are formed not directly from the male name, but from the possesive ajectives ending on -ин: Илья - Ильина - Ильинична, Лука - Лукина - Лукинична.
> This is the model for the male names ending on vowel.
> From the names ending on the consonants female patronymics are formed by use of suffixes -ов and ending -на: Иван - Ивановна, Лев - Львовна.
Click to expand...


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> wonlon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the stem и changes to jota in the combination of the soft consonant + ие (ие > йе):  Василий - Василиевич - Васильевич, Арсений - Арсениевич - Арсеньевич.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For example,
> 
> For names like "Дмитрий" the patronymic derivative does not change "ие" to "ье". Probably because "Дмитр*ье*вич" is hard to pronounce. SO it becomes "Дмитр*ие*вич".
> Or "Акакий" - "Акакиевич", as "Акакьевич" sounds downright funny.
> 
> So I think there are some practical rules exist: if it's too hard to say, there is another way.
> 
> There sometimes no rhyme or reason to this.
> Say, in some names, like "Эмилий", both versions exist equally, "Эмил*ье*вич/Эмил*ие*вич", whereas in "Василий" and similar, only "ье" is used nowadays ("Васильевич"), and in "Милий" - "Милиевич", not "Мильевич". All three names end with "-илий".
Click to expand...


----------



## carsten

In patronymics, you shift the stress if you have to shift it in the name itself in its declination, for example

Иван - genitive case Ивана -> so, Иванович
but
Пётр - gen. Петра -> so, Петрович

Stress paradigm should be note in dictionaries and learned by heart.

In case of Дмитриевич, as it was said, there is a consonant cluster before it: "тр". In case of Василий, there is only one consonant.


----------



## wonlon

Hi, I am doing some revisions on Russian names.

I have refered to some grammar reference books on hand, very many don't mentioned the rules, except my textbook and Terence Wade's every every brief description.
 I have summarized as below, _please help me see if they are correct_:


Father's name ends in:

*1. consonant: + ович / + овна*
e.g. Иван > Иванович / Ивановна

*2. -ей / -ай: й > евич / евна*
e.g. Алексей > Алексеевич / Алексеевна, Николай > Николаевич /  Николаевна

*3. - ий: ий > ьевич / ьевна*
e.g. Василий > Васил*ь*евич
exception: Дмитрий > Дмитр*и*евич

*4. - ь: ь > евич / евна*
e.g. Игорь > Игоревич / Игоревна
(_* I don't know if the soft sign remains in some names or not._)

*5. vowels *(_Wade said just *а / я*, is it true?_): *vowel > (male) ич / (female) ич or инична*
e.g. Никита > Никит*ична*, Илья > Иль*инична*

(*I failed to follow up last time: _Никита has its patronymic Никит*ична* but Илья has Иль*инична*, when do we use* -ична *and when *-инична*?_
I revised* Maroseika*'s answer, but cannot make out the rules.)


----------



## morzh

Oll Korrekt.


----------



## wonlon

You know, what seems simple is actually complex. I just want to clear it all once and to proceed.


----------



## morzh

Also, "Никита" gives two versions: Никитич and Никитович. 
"Никитич" at some point was the shorted spoken version of "Никитович", like "Иваныч" from "Иванович", but at some point became officially recognized unlike the other one, and so two versions exists.

This is your answer about "Никитич".


----------



## wonlon

morzh said:


> Also, "Никита" gives two versions: Никитич and Никитович.
> "Никитич" at some point was the shorted spoken version of "Никитович", like "Иваныч" from "Иванович", but at some point became officially recognized unlike the other one, and so two versions exists.
> 
> This is your answer about "Никитич".



I am more concerned about the female part

_when do we use* -ична *and when *-инична*?
_
Is it arbritary? Or no simple rule?


----------



## morzh

I am not sure how to formalize it. I just know what will the patronymic be for any particular name, but never thought of rules.

I would guess that when the name is short, two-syllable, like Кузьма, Илья, Лука and the male patronymic is not an officially recognized short form (the one I mentioned earlier with "Никита") - then it is "-_инична_".

Кузьминична, Ильинична, Лукинична.

With "-ична" I think (my theory) it is more complex:
When the patronymic is the recognized short form, like "Никитич" coming from "Никитович", then the female one may be either "Никитовна" or "Никитична", and this is how it comes into the play.


----------



## morzh

OK, found it for two-syllable ones - that explains it.

For two syllable one the patronymic is formed by 1) making a short possessive from the name, and 2) adding "-ична" to it.

Лука-Лукин-Лукинична
Кузьма - Кузмин - Кузминична
Илья - Ильин - Ильинична.

For three syllable ones it is probably like I said before.


----------



## david672orford

Maroseika said:


> wonlon said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for your question, these patronymics are formed not directly from the male name, but from the possesive ajectives ending on -ин: Илья - Ильина - Ильинична, Лука - Лукина - Лукинична.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know of a grammar which discusses the -ин possessives and their declension? I have been looking for years but so far have found nothing.
Click to expand...


----------



## wonlon

It is a mixed noun/adjective declension.
See Schaum's Outline of Russian Grammar 2nd Edition p. 158.


----------



## wonlon

My complex Chinese textbook mentions even the -ов type possessive adjectives.  Schaum's and Terence Wade only mention the -ин type.


----------



## wonlon

Masculine
Neuter
Feminine 
Plural
Nom.
*Са**́**шин*
*Са**́**шин*о
*Са**́**шин*а
*Са**́**шин*ы
Асc. Inanim = Nom.
*Са**́**шин*
*Са**́**шин*о
*Са**́**шин*у
*Са**́**шин*ы
Асc. Anim. = Gen.
*Са**́**шин*ого
 
 
*Са**́**шин*ых
Gen.
*Са**́**шин*ого (m & nt.)
*Са**́**шин*ой
*Са**́**шин*ых
Prep.
о *Са**́**шин*ом (m & nt.)
о *Са**́**шин*ой
о *Са**́**шин*ых
Dat.
*Са**́**шин*ому (m & nt.)
*Са**́**шин*ой
*Са**́**шин*ым
Instr.
*Са**́**шин*ым (m & nt.)
*Са**́**шин*ой
*Са**́**шин*ыми


----------



## Orlin

wonlon said:


> Masculine
> Neuter
> Feminine
> Plural
> Nom.
> *Са**́**шин*
> *Са**́**шин*о
> *Са**́**шин*а
> *Са**́**шин*ы
> Асc. Inanim = Nom.
> *Са**́**шин*
> *Са**́**шин*о
> *Са**́**шин*у
> *Са**́**шин*ы
> Асc. Anim. = Gen.
> *Са**́**шин*ого
> *Са**́**шин*ых
> Gen.
> *Са**́**шин*ого (m & nt.)
> *Са**́**шин*ой
> *Са**́**шин*ых
> Prep.
> о *Са**́**шин*ом (m & nt.)
> о *Са**́**шин*ой
> о *Са**́**шин*ых
> Dat.
> *Са**́**шин*ому (m & nt.)
> *Са**́**шин*ой
> *Са**́**шин*ым
> Instr.
> *Са**́**шин*ым (m & nt.)
> *Са**́**шин*ой
> *Са**́**шин*ыми


Насколько я знаю, притяжательные прилагательные на _-ов _и на _-ин _склоняются по _одной_ модели, и при этом в род. и дат. падеже м. и ср. рода они имеют _краткие _окончания: Сашин(о), Сашин*а*, Сашин*у* и т. д. Может быть, норма уже изменилась (я учил это давно) и допускает полные окончания?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> Насколько я знаю, притяжательные прилагательные на _-ов _и на _-ин _склоняются по _одной_ модели, и при этом в род. и дат. падеже м. и ср. рода они имеют _краткие _окончания: Сашин(о), Сашин*а*, Сашин*у* и т. д. Может быть, норма уже изменилась (я учил это давно) и допускает полные окончания?



Норма допускала, допускает и будет допускать. Это стандартные падежные окончания.  _Недалеко от Сашиного дома открылся новый магазин_.


----------



## Orlin

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> Норма допускала, допускает и будет допускать. Это стандартные падежные окончания.  _Недалеко от Сашиного дома открылся новый магазин_.


Может быть, я ошибаюсь, но можно ли сказать _Сашина_? Я уверен, что фамилии на -ов и -ин, которые по происхждении притяжательные прилагательные, имеют краткие окончания в этом случае. А как дело с "обычными" притяжательными прилагательными?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> Может быть, я ошибаюсь, но можно ли сказать _Сашина_?



Нет, все-таки в род. пад. м.р. будет _Сашиного. _Других вариантов я не вижу.



> Я уверен, что фамилии на -ов и -ин, которые по происхждении  притяжательные прилагательные, имеют краткие окончания в этом случае. А  как дело с "обычными" притяжательными прилагательными?



Ну вот, скажем, _В_о́_лков_. Я бы сказал или _недалеко от дома Волкова_, или _недалеко от волковского дома_._  Недалеко от Волкова дома _ну совсем не звучит...


----------



## ahvalj

carrot ironfoundersson said:


> Ну вот, скажем, _В_о́_лков_. Я бы сказал или _недалеко от дома Волкова_, или _недалеко от волковского дома_._  Недалеко от Волкова дома _ну совсем не звучит...



Ещё в xviii веке это было нормой. В Петербурге есть улицы с названиями, образованными таким именно образом — например, Бармалеева улица (от Бармалея). Большинству нынеживущих граждан эта этимология совершенно непонятна, и даже на картах, изданных в послесоветское время (то есть, без квалифицированного редактирования), сплошь и рядом можно встретить написание «улица Бармалеева».


----------



## morzh

As a spoken form one can still encounter that in small towns and villages - I did see that a lot. For both people and inanimate objects.

У Петькина сына.
У Васькина дома.
У колхозна поля.


----------



## ahvalj

morzh said:


> У колхозна поля.


Those were the times... Pet'kas and Vas'kas still exist, but no kolkhozes anymore ,-(


----------



## morzh

ahvalj said:


> Those were the times... Pet'kas and Vas'kas still exist, but no kolkhozes anymore ,-(



Well, not so long ago, even on the scale of one man's life it is a mere trifle - 20 years or so. 
Anyway, it was to illustrate the language that is still in existence. Even without the kolkhozes.


----------



## ahvalj

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> Ну вот, скажем, _В_о́_лков_. Я бы сказал или _недалеко от дома Волкова_, или _недалеко от волковского дома_._  Недалеко от Волкова дома _ну совсем не звучит...


Я совсем забыл было: ведь на самом деле есть область, где притяжательные прилагательные, склоняющиеся к тому же отчасти по старому типу, до сих пор живы — это научные названия, прежде всего из математики, физики и медицины — «риманово пространство» (род. п. «риманова пространства», дат. п. «риманову пространству», им. п. множ, ч. «римановы пространства»), «евклидово кольцо», «эйнштейновы многообразия». Притяжательные прилагательные — изящная и очень полезная часть славянской грамматики, и очень жаль, что они в значительной степени исчезли в русском и многих других славянских языках.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> Я совсем забыл было: ведь на самом деле есть область, где притяжательные  прилагательные, склоняющиеся к тому же отчасти по старому типу, до сих  пор живы — это научные названия, прежде всего из математики, физики и  медицины — «риманово пространство» (род. п. «риманова пространства»,  дат. п. «риманову пространству», им. п. множ, ч. «римановы  пространства»), «евклидово кольцо», «эйнштейновы многообразия».  Притяжательные прилагательные — изящная и очень полезная часть  славянской грамматики, и очень жаль, что они в значительной степени  исчезли в русском и многих других славянских языках.



*ahvlj*, мы, по-моему, говорим о разных вещах. *Orlin *имел в виду фамилии, которые уже заканчиваются на -ОВ(Иванов, Петров, Сидоров) или -ИН, а вы приводите в пример Римана, Эвклида и Эйнштейна. В этом плане моржевы(?) примеры более показательны(хотя, конечно, "у колхозна поля" - это сильно!).


----------



## morzh

Моржовы.


----------



## ahvalj

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> *ahvlj*, мы, по-моему, говорим о разных вещах. *Orlin *имел в виду фамилии, которые уже заканчиваются на -ОВ(Иванов, Петров, Сидоров) или -ИН, а вы приводите в пример Римана, Эвклида и Эйнштейна. В этом плане моржевы(?) примеры более показательны(хотя, конечно, "у колхозна поля" - это сильно!).



Прошу прощения, я как-то потерялся в прежних постах этой ветки — несколько раз хотелось влезть и всё опровергнуть, потом отпускало, и в конечном итоге нить я утратил...

По делу: в прошлом, при необходимости образования притяжательных форм от уже существующих, суффикс как бы выносился за скобки. Вновь примеры из петербургского восемнадцатого века: «Меншиков дворец» (от Меншикова), «Кикины палаты» (от Кикина) и, кстати, «Волково кладбище» (от Волковой деревни). Беда с суффиксом «-ск-» в том, что он в принципе образует относительные, а не притяжательные прилагательные (не «чьи», а «свойственные кому»). Ну, уже ничего не изменить.


----------

